# Roofing



## cathy (Aug 13, 2018)

There are several leading commercial roofing company, we have the experience and expertise necessary to install all types of commercial roofing solutions. We stand behind all work performed by our licensed contractors with a dedication to quality results. :thumbup:


----------



## Krawling (Aug 16, 2018)

*Open your own company*

I’ve seen a lot of questions about “how much does it cost to open my own company?”. Usually it is really complicated. I can explain how I did it: guys from https://misterroof.net were doing some work in my house and I asked them to calculate approximate expenses. They’ve explained me all available risks and how it is better to start. Truly recommend them!


----------



## cathy (Aug 13, 2018)

Thats is relatively informative.. for my http://www.rooferohio.com company.


----------

